# الفصحى وكل اللهجات: التعبير عن الشكر



## DialectLearner

مرحبا!!
لاحظت أن هناك أكثر من طريقة للتعبير عن الشكر في اللغة العربية
ومن بينها "بارك الله فيك" و"تسلم"
أرجوكم يا أصدقائي أن تشرحوا لي متى يجب أن أستخدم "تسلم" بالضبط وأن تتقدموا بتعابير أخرى تأتي بمعنى "شكرا" في سياق معين


----------



## elroy

في فلسطين:

شكرًا
يسلمو
يسلمو إيديك
يسلمو هالإيدين
ممنون/ممنونة/ممنونين
كتّر خيرك

"تسلم" لا تستخدم للتعبير عن الشكر.​


----------



## Hemza

في المغرب (قائمتي جزئية):
شكرا
الله يبارك فيك
الله يعطيك الصحة
الله يسلمك
الله يخليك
الله يحفظك
الله يرحم الوالدين
الله يطول العمر/عمرك​


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> "تسلم" لا تستخدم للتعبير عن الشكر.


تلسم تستخدم في العراق بمعنى شكرا​


DialectLearner said:


> أرجوكم يا أصدقائي أن تشرحوا لي متى يجب أن أستخدم "تسلم" بالضبط


في اللهجة العراقية (وربما لهجات خليجية أيضا، لست متأكدة) تسلم تستخدم بمعنى "شكرا" بصورة عامة ويمكن استخدامها في أي مجال
في العراق أيضا:
عاشت ايدك (غالبا إذا اكان الشكر على شيء عمله المشكور بنفسه أو قدّمه بيده مثل طعام أو هدية أو خدمة عملها بنفسه)
الله يخليك - الله يحفظك (غالبا للشكر على المجاملة أو على الكلام الجميل أو على خدمة معنوية لا تشمل العمل باليد)
أني ممنون منك

الله يخليك تستخدم أيضا بمعنى رجاءا أو أرجوك (مثلا: انطيني هذا ألله يخليك)​


----------



## Mejeed

في العراق نستخدم "تسلم" للتعبير عن الشكر في حالة تقديم المقابل خدمة أو مساعدة ، أو حين يقترح تقديمها ، أو يظهر استعداده لتقديمها ، بل في كل حالة تتطلب الشكر.
طبعا هذا بالإضافة الى "شكرا" ، " شكر إلك" ، "شكرا جزيلا" ، "مشكور" ، "متشكر" ، "أشكرك".
وهنالك عبارات أخرى تستخدم بكثرة للتعبير عن الشكر : 
"رحم الله والديك" 
"بارك الله بيك"
"الله يخليك"
"ممنون"
وغالبا ما تضاف بعد عبارة الشكر لفظة "أخي" أو "أغاتي" ، وقد تستعمل لفظة "أغاتي" لوحدها تعبيرا عن الشكر ، أو جوابا لمن يشكر.
وفي الحالات التي تتطلب الشكر الكثير تستعمل عدة عبارات من المذكورة أعلاه سوية ، مثلا :
(أشكرك أخي ، بارك الله بيك) 
(مشكور ، رحم الله والديك)
(شكرا جزيلا ، ممنون أغاتي ، الله يخليك)
وليست هنالك طرق ثابتة للجمع بين هذه العبارات ، أو اختيارها ، فهي تعتمد على أسلوب الشخص ومقدار الشكر.


----------



## Sun-Shine

:في مصر
شكرا
تسلم/ تسلملي و تسلميلي
تسلم إيدك
ربنا يخليك
كتّر خيرك
متشكر
ربنا يباركلك
ربنا يدّيك طولة العمر
ربنا يباركلك في ولادك



Mahaodeh said:


> الله يخليك تستخدم أيضا بمعنى رجاء أو أرجوك (مثلا: انطيني هذا ألله يخليك)​


وكذلك في مصر
الله يخليك قد تستخدم للشكر ولكن استخدامها بمعنى رجاء هو الشائع
بينما ربنا يخليك فهي تستخدم للشكر



Mejeed said:


> وهنالك عبارات أخرى تستخدم بكثرة للتعبير عن الشكر
> "رحم الله والديك"





Hemza said:


> الله يرحم الوالدين​



في مصر هذه تستخدم للدعاء للوالدين المتوفيين ولا يمكن استخدامها للشكر


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا على آرائكم وأفكاركم العديدة والمفيدة!!
هل يمكننا أن نضيف تعبير تكرم عينك إلى قائمتكم؟
عرفتها من مسلسلات لبنانية


----------



## elroy

تعبير "تكرم عينك" لا يعبّر عن الشكر، بالعكس، يعبّر عن الاستعداد على المساعدة أو تقديم خدمة.

مثلاً:

- ممكن تساعدني بالهشغلة؟
- تكرم عينك!​


----------



## DialectLearner

elroy said:


> تعبير "تكرم عينك" لا يعبّر عن الشكر، بالعكس، يعبّر عن الاستعداد على المساعدة أو تقديم خدمة.​



فهمت. شكرا!!


----------

